# sur la table



## Lea.C

Bonjour à tous je suis bloqué en italien avec le mot sur ( sur la table sur le lit ect ) je ne comprends pas Comment conjuguer ce verbe pour aller dans la phrase entre sull’ ou sui ou sul ou sullo ect je suis perdue pouvais voir m’expliquer la règle s’il vous plais ?


----------



## Max69

Des points de départ:

1. "su", signifie "sopra".

2. "su" est une préposition simple, si tu rajoute un article défini tu as une préposition articulée (je ne sais pas si c'est le bon nom en français).

3. Les articles définis en italien sont
IL
LO
LA
L'
I
GLI
LE

Le reste n'est que de la mathématique 😁

Ci dessous je te met deux façons de dire la même chose et entre eux la règle pour passer de l'une à l'autre.

Sopra il tavolo
Su + il = sul
Sul tavolo

Sopra lo zigomo
Su + lo = sullo
Sullo zigomo

Sopra la sedia
Su + la = sulla
Sulla sedia

Sopra l'albero
Su + l' = sull'
Sull'albero

Sopra i libri
Su + i = sui
Sui libri

Sopra gli occhi
Su + gli = sugli
Sugli occhi

Sopra le sedie
Su + le = sulle
Sulle sedie

Je crois que c'est tout 😁

Salut,
Max


----------



## Lea.C

MERCI BEAUCOUP  j’ai juste à bien apprendre les prenoms  personnel 😁


----------



## Max69

"La tasse est sur l’étagère" -> "la tazza è sullo scaffale" (je ne suis pas 100% sur que "étagère" c'est "scaffale" mais ce n'est pas important pour l'instant.

Tu dois utiliser cette règle:

Sopra lo scaffale
Su + lo = sullo
Sullo scaffale

Je pense que ton doute est comment tu peux savoir quel est le bon article défini à utiliser parmi"il", "lo", "la", "l'", "i", "gli". "le".

Eh bien... "scaffale" c'est masculin singulier, donc tu n'as que "il" ou "lo" ("l'" tu peux l'oublier car il est utilisé seulement avant les mots qui commencent par voyelle).

Je ne connais pas la règle par coeur mais on peut y arriver en raisonant.

Donc, si le nom commence par "s" ou "z" en général tu dois utiliser "lo".

Lo zio
Lo scaffale
Lo stupido
Lo zigomo
Lo zingaro
Lo storico
Lo spintone
Lo spauracchio
ecc.

mais c'est vrai aussi que avec "sole" on dit "il sole" et avec "sale" on dit "il sale" et avec "salto" on dit "il salto". Donc apparemment il faut utiliser "lo" avant "z" ou "s + consonant" et "il" avant "s + voyelle".

En effet le français et un peu plus facile de ce point de vue car vous n'avez que "le".

Salut,
Max


----------



## Lea.C

Compliqué tout sa 😅 merci beaucoup en tout cas !


----------



## Max69

Quoi? "Merci"? Ca fait 50 €!


----------



## Lea.C

Max69 said:


> Quoi? "Merci"? Ca fait 50 €!


😂😂👍🏼


----------



## matoupaschat

Bienvenue sur le forum, Lea.C   
Voici un site qui peut t'être (très) utile : Cours d'Italien Gratuits En Ligne


----------



## Lea.C

matoupaschat said:


> Bienvenue sur le forum, Lea.C
> Voici un site qui peut t'être (très) utile : Cours d'Italien Gratuits En Ligne


Merci beaucoup 😊


----------



## Cecio24

Max69 said:


> Donc, si le nom commence par "s" ou "z" en général tu dois utiliser "lo". *NON!*
> 
> Lo zio
> Lo scaffale
> Lo stupido
> Lo zigomo
> Lo zingaro
> Lo storico
> Lo spintone
> Lo spauracchio
> ecc.
> 
> mais c'est vrai aussi que avec "sole" on dit "il sole" et avec "sale" on dit "il sale" et avec "salto" on dit "il salto". Donc apparemment il faut utiliser "lo" avant "z" ou "s + consonant" et "il" avant "s + voyelle". *OUI!*


En italien, il faut regarder la deuxième lettre des noms qui commencent par "s" et qui sont de genre masculin: s'il s'agit d'une voyelle, l'article à utiliser est "il"; s'il s'agit d'une consonne (ça s'appelle "s impura"), l'article est "lo".
Donc, "il sole, il salto, il seme"; et "lo specchio, lo sci, lo spreco".

Si le genre est feminin, on utilise toujours "la": "la seta, la speranza".


----------

